# Why Craigslist and the idiot on it are retarded...



## Creepingdeath94 (Dec 28, 2009)

Thought you would all enjoy the blood boiling with me after you look at the sheer ignorance of this post I stumbled across in the Treasure Coast Florida "Rants & Raves" section of Craigslist:

Pit Bulls...

:curse::curse::curse::curse:

Whats worse, most people tend to agree with the retards who post this dribble.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Lol. I love how people have enough time to go on CL n write ridiculous crap. Someone needs to get out more.


----------



## Isis (Jan 2, 2010)

Whats the original story about? Where the picture came from?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

wow what a jerk.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Isis said:


> Whats the original story about? Where the picture came from?


that picture is ancient. ive seen it for YEARS. a APBT got stuck in the face by a porcupine.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

It really needs to be brought to the attention of CL so they can take care of it. A Chihuahua is on the 100 list of dogs that bite the most. I believe they are still in the top 5 if I am not mistaken. What a same the jerk does not do his/her homework. A Chihuahua can do the same type of damage when they are in someones arms while idiot folks put there face in its .. NOSE Job damn they can be expensive ... to me that can be just as bad if not more damaging to someone self confidence ...


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

i got king off craigs list 50 dollas


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

but dats sum bs wit da killing


----------



## Isis (Jan 2, 2010)

mygirlmaile said:


> that picture is ancient. ive seen it for YEARS. a APBT got stuck in the face by a porcupine.


Gotcha. Poor dog.

I'd be more compelled by the post if it was somewhat logically sound, even without understanding the breed. Clearly not a very rational individual inclined to common sense deduction.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Isis said:


> Gotcha. Poor dog.
> 
> I'd be more compelled by the post if it was somewhat logically sound, even without understanding the breed. Clearly not a very rational individual inclined to common sense deduction.


I agree. Its someone who has probably never met a 'pit bull' and therefore buys into the media hype. And obviously they lack education by their reoccurring choice of a filthy four letter word.


----------



## Creepingdeath94 (Dec 28, 2009)

Yea, it just irritated me. I also have seen that picture before years back as well. I just didn't appreciate the context it was being used in. I don't give whoever posted it a whole lot of credit, but when I get a pro "bully dog" thread flagged and deleted whilst that trash happily continues on enjoying viewing time by the CL community, it irritates me even more. I just figured a community of educated people on the topic of dogs would appreciate the ignorance of it. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

soooo many haters. thats why we have to positively portray our dogs to prove to ignoramuses that they are, in fact, the complete and total opposite of what they had previously believe.


----------



## Isis (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh dont be sorry, I can totally understand and relate with your frustration. Peoples ignorance pisses me off to no end. However I pretty much expect it in a conversation about Pit Bulls with your average person.

His post simply gave me reason to dismiss his arguments. Totally unfounded arguments you hear continually from people who know nothing not only about Pit Bulls, but Dogs period.


----------



## damageplan (Nov 20, 2009)

craigslist is 100% full of helmet wearing window lickers .


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

lol I find it funny they call one of the smartest working dogs brain dead lol Wow never actually read up on pits ever I just kinda feel sorry for how stupid they are lol


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I thought the dog that got porcupined was a bull terrier. I think there is just more stupid people than smart people in the world.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

aimee235 said:


> I thought the dog that got porcupined was a bull terrier. I think there is just more stupid people than smart people in the world.


 sure looks like a bull terrier

yep.. sure is

http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/porcupinedog.asp


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

what a retard


----------



## Joseph_Norfleet (Sep 23, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> that picture is ancient. ive seen it for YEARS. a APBT got stuck in the face by a porcupine.


it loooks more like a Bull terrier to me


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

It is a Bull Terrier!! RETARD!!! And pit bulls are stupid huh?

Real stupid brain dead dog right here don't you think?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

sounds like it's open season for craigslist idiots too


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

geisthexe said:


> It really needs to be brought to the attention of CL so they can take care of it. A Chihuahua is on the 100 list of dogs that bite the most. I believe they are still in the top 5 if I am not mistaken. What a same the jerk does not do his/her homework. A Chihuahua can do the same type of damage when they are in someones arms while idiot folks put there face in its .. NOSE Job damn they can be expensive ... to me that can be just as bad if not more damaging to someone self confidence ...


It has been, my hubby informed the craig-tards last night  
What's even worse, he wrote a small 'pro pitbull' paragraph last night & was flagged & deleted by craigslist less than one hour later... There was no profanity, no ppl bashing - just basic Facts. It's it just me or is craigslist rather bias??


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Lex's Guardian said:


> It has been, my hubby informed the craig-tards last night
> What's even worse, he wrote a small 'pro pitbull' paragraph last night & was flagged & deleted by craigslist less than one hour later... There was no profanity, no ppl bashing - just basic Facts. It's it just me or is craigslist rather bias??


I think its GREAT that your hubby flagged it, so did I. 
But I think they got rid of his post is b/c they do not want to be apart of a confirmation if they are good or bad .. they are a business not a debate area. This is what forums are for...

Not standing behind either party ...

Deb


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I also think that its the AMOUNT of people that flag a post that gets it removed.  I honestly dont think CL goes through and checks each post thats been flagged.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

It was in the rants & raves section of craigslist. His 'rant/rave' were merely educated observations posted separately from the one that he found irritating (me as well)... not to mention it's still there :/ There were also numerous other 'anti bully breed' posts that were flagged but still remain days later... Just seems odd & rather one sided


----------



## scparrish (Jan 8, 2010)

did anyone send a facts response to the craigslist water head


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Why is it the people flag pitbull ads and puppy ads? The people who are doing it areNOT helping those pups find homes at all. I think that place is a giant [email protected]*k of idiots. PERIOD. those poor puppies.

and that dog looks like a bull terrier because it is a bull terrier. LOL!

yay for craigslist re-re's!


----------



## Isis (Jan 2, 2010)

Shes Got Heart!

Great video. Helena is beautiful!

It appears someone else likes the video a bit more:






I started watching the video and noticed Isis (who was formerly napping) tilt her head several times while cozzied up in her bed. This is when I took out the camera.

My boyfriend noted the unncanny timing of the video, in how it seems like your commands are given to Isis and it's like she's listening and obeying..until you see the laptop appear.

:woof:

Thought you'd all enjoy


----------



## Isis (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh yeah, Pit Bulls have no ability to listen and just stand there like retards.

:hammer:


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

If you know Pit Bulls and you look closely you can easily tell it's not a Pit. I love Bull Terriers, but those dogs are trouble waiting to happen. lol

As far as the craigslist idiots... I just flag and move on. I'm on craigslist everyday sending spay & neuter information to all the people selling/giving away litters of puppies and kittens on there. That's my job as a member of the spay & neuter group in my area. It's pointless to reply in any manner because it will get flagged just as their ads will be flagged. If people really want to learn about Pit Bulls they will go elsewhere.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

its just a hater gettin his hate on seems like momma and daddy didnt let him have a pit now he hates em


----------



## gh32 (Dec 22, 2007)

The guy that posted that is retarded,and obviously doesn't have a life to have to go on craigslist and complain about APBTs.There's several dog breeds I don't like,but I just choose not to own those particular breeds.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> Why is it the people flag pitbull ads and puppy ads? The people who are doing it areNOT helping those pups find homes at all. I think that place is a giant [email protected]*k of idiots. PERIOD. those poor puppies.
> 
> and that dog looks like a bull terrier because it is a bull terrier. LOL!
> 
> yay for craigslist re-re's!


I think people are flagging puppy adds because CL has become a breeding ground for BYBers. These people are most of the time giving out false information, selling dogs that are un-papered and not UTD on shots, for way to high of a price. Yea these pups need homes but these people are going about it all in the wrong way.

Also I hate to say it but if you stop their pups from getting homes, maybe, just maybe they will stop attempting to make a quick bug off their dogs who will most likely end up in shelters or worse anyways.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Hahaha, Im clownin'.. That GSD he yelled at must be a neighbors dog he watched/or yelled at growing up :hammer: becaue the GSD's I have seen and worked w/ ........ lets just say theres a reason they are kept in kennels with toppers and locks, and have TRAINED HANDLERS. As far as stranger yelling at and swingin arms aggressively at a GSD ~ Good luck w/ that


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Isis said:


> Shes Got Heart!
> 
> Great video. Helena is beautiful!
> 
> ...


:rofl: That is too cute! It's nice seeing my videos "reach people" lol


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

scparrish said:


> did anyone send a facts response to the craigslist water head


Even better - creepingdeath posted a factual pitbull post on craigslist rant & raves section where the blabbering idiot posted his thoughts about apbt showing a bull terrier...

Why he was so annoyed & posted the link here was because his indirect response post was flagged & removed but that moron's still remains


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

I flag free pet ads and ads for litters that don't have the rehoming fee listed all the time. I also e-mail the people I'm flagging to let them know why they're being flagged. It says "no breeding or selling" right at the top of the pets section. If they can't put the rehoming fee on the ad then they're asking a ridiculous amount which is called selling. 

I have recently started looking for a Pit pup. There aren't any pups in the shelter nor would I be able to adopt one even if there were. The shelter does not agree with people owning more than 1 Pit Bull and most of the Pits there are listed as needing a home with children 12+. My daughter is 8. I can't adopt through the rescues because I rent. So, I'm resorting to craigslist. 

I sent 3 e-mails to people who had Pit/Pit mix pups....all with the rehoming fees listed on the ad: The first was a brindle girl. Said on the ad they were asking $50. When they replied back they asked $150 for an unvetted dog. I promptly flagged their ad and posted their e-mail on craigslist. 

The second was a Boxer/Pit mix. The ad stated $70 for the rehoming fee. Turns out that was a litter of 5 and they're asking $300 a piece because they dewormed them with the Petco brand stuff. They got flagged and their e-mail was posted on craigslist also.

The third was a Pit mix (listed as an American Bulldog) with a $50 fee. Surprise! The owner was actually asking $50 and has the receipt from the vet visit which cost more than $50. I won't fault the person too much for messing up the breed name since she rescued the poor pup from somebody's porch. He had no shelter and a chain wrapped around his neck twice which was secured by a padlock. 

All I'm saying is that more than most of the ads on craigslist shouldn't be there, but I'm glad it's there for me to be able to weed through and find a pet that fits with my family when I am given no other alternative places to look. 

The third


----------



## Bobby_hill (Nov 14, 2009)

CL gets worse every time i get on there,so i just don't now. easy fix.


----------

